# Which commodity markets to trade?



## Pager (1 May 2008)

I have been working on a simple short term system for trading US Commodity’s and have come up with a method that seems to work across most every market.

What I know want to do is start trading it on just a few markets but ones that are not correlated to each other also preferably electronic that have good volumes, im not interested in the minis so looking for suggestions for 4 natural commodities, maybe Wheat(CBT), Coffee(ICE), Gold(COMEX), Cotton(ICE) ?.

Also looking at 2 of the currency futures markets, again 2 that don’t as a rule move the same way at the same time, maybe Euro and British Pound?

Also if anyone trades these markets, im looking to factor in slippage for the more liquid markets, any suggestions as to how much?, I now it pretty well for indexes what to factor as a general guide although appreciate and have experienced much worse in all markets, 1 point for the Spi but at least 10 for the Hang Seng and it’s the exception rather than the rule for the ES but how do these commodity markets behave?. 

Cheers

Pager


----------

